# my good will message!! wee ideas for you



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hopefully when reading this letter,you will know by now that it took some very special teamwork and a very special mother to help you become the person you are today,
i decided to eggshare,not just for financial reasons but also because i too realise what it is like not being able to acheive the dream so many people take for granted,
i cannot answer your questions as such,but always remeber the lady that gave birth to you,wanted you so much that she was prepared to help me acheive my dream also,so we all came together an participated in an egg share programme to help one another acheive our dreams off hopefully one day becoming mothers,
out of curiousity
******************* FOR PERSONAL REASONS I WILL LEAVE THE PERSONAL STUFF ANOUT MYSELF OUT*******************  
I am not really sure what else to say,i have one moto in life and it is to treat others how you like to be treated,manners cost nothing,
if you have made it this far on reading this information,you will realise that you have one very special loving mother that pulled out all stops to have you and to bring you into this world so go enjoy your life,lots of love,your missing puzzle peice xxx


i hope this helps some of you with ideas,i no my recipient really appreciated honesty and i feel like the luckiest girl alive being able to help someone else thats in a predicament like myself...
praying for you all and any questions please ask xxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Mine was similar in so many ways to yours.

I know u may not want to post personal info, but I got a bit puzzled writing the about me bit.

I wrote about education, my job, my pet (??) My sweet tooth how long I've been in my r/ship, how it has been a struggle ttc. A few things I like-its hard to talk about urself-I was writing thinking-is this useful?! 

All sent so nothing I can change, but just wondering what others wrote. Xx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya,

aww good for you missus, i think wen we do something like this we all are thinkin in around the same lines as eachother  
i wrote about me a little,my job,my home and pets ect...just a breif but like you say its hard enough talkin about yourself,like it would take more than a page to tell you how perfect i am lol   

were abouts are you in treatment at the minute, we had our egg collection then i had to be hospitalised due to ohss   but all the good stuff was happening when i was lying in a bundle...we had 12 eggs to ourselves,10 of which fertilised and all great embies put in the freezer so hopefully come august or maybe july we can thaw 1 r 2 out and stick them to bed for 9months lol xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww gosh, hope ur feeling better. What a fab number of eggs/embies  well done!

I am arranging drugs on mon, and starting on Fri long p/c xx


----------

